# pregnant emperor scorpion



## artemis (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a pregant female Emperor Scorpion (thats atleast what the pet store said).  I have read its impossible to tell if its pregnant or not, all I know is its very fat (its only covered in exoskeleton about half of its body, the rest is all gray).  Lately shes been acting very weird (up in the morning and night instead of just night, stands tail end in the air for hours at a time in the day, sits with claws over head face down sometimes with face in the soil).  Any one know whats up with my scorpion or whats wrong?


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, the gestation period can be up to 11 months I know..  I think you best just keep the humidity and temperature right and leave your scorpion alone for a while.  The less stress the better.  

Also using the search feature may get you some fast answers.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 28, 2004)

artemis said:
			
		

> stands tail end in the air for hours


This is a good sign that she is gravid and will likely give birth within the next month or so.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Navaros (Jun 28, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> This is a good sign that she is gravid and will likely give birth within the next month or so.


Hmmm, guess mine should be popping soon then too.


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, congrats to both of you then. Keep us posted!


----------

